# Two Kentucky Men Poach Elk for TV show



## swampstalker24 (Mar 15, 2017)

http://www.kentucky.com/news/DOUGLAS, Wyo. (AP) – 



> Two Kentucky men who appeared on a cable television hunting show have been fined nearly $31,000 and have lost their hunting privileges for 15 years after poaching two bull elk in southeastern Wyoming in 2014.
> 
> The case emerged when a Wyoming resident watching “Hunting in the Sticks” on the Pursuit Channel reported that the men appeared to have killed elk in the wrong hunting district during an episode titled “Western Redemption,” according to the Wyoming Game and Fish Department.



These two fellas were willing to do anything for those "kill shots".....  Glad they lost their hunting privileges for 15 years...


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 15, 2017)

link no good


----------



## swampstalker24 (Mar 15, 2017)

http://www.kentucky.com/news/local/crime/article138601133.html


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 16, 2017)

That a pretty steep penalty.............I would like to know a little more about this one. Did they even Know they were outside of the right district? When adjoining lands do not coincide with each other when it comes to regs, it can be tough to understand where the line is...................much easier knowing the boundaries on a WMA because of the yellow tags put on the trees.

Without them, I would not know I was crossing a line....................they did plead guilty, but I wonder how malicious this was


----------



## swampstalker24 (Mar 16, 2017)

bfriendly said:


> That a pretty steep penalty.............I would like to know a little more about this one. Did they even Know they were outside of the right district? When adjoining lands do not coincide with each other when it comes to regs, it can be tough to understand where the line is...................much easier knowing the boundaries on a WMA because of the yellow tags put on the trees.
> 
> Without them, I would not know I was crossing a line....................they did plead guilty, but I wonder how malicious this was





> Elk tags in hunt area 113 near Douglas are highly sought after and include a restriction allowing bull harvest only every other year, the release stated. The men had tags for elk hunt area 51, which borders Yellowstone National Park.
> 
> 
> “I believe the two defendants were driven to get kill shot footage for the television show and that resulted in their making bad decisions," said Mike Ehlebracht, Game and Fish’s investigative supervisor.


http://billingsgazette.com/news/sta...cle_c12807e6-54b4-58ee-9912-e00041ebd29d.html


Yea they were about 400 miles from the area they had tags for....


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 16, 2017)

They had tags for an area near Yellowstone that has very easy draw odds and were hunting on the other side of the state in a very limited draw area.


----------



## bluemarlin (Mar 16, 2017)

That's a stupid expensive kill shot!


----------



## Milkman (Mar 16, 2017)

Hope the TV show royalties are big $$$


----------

